# I cannot BELIEVE I am asking this....



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

My brain is totally fried. I cannot think. I am knitting a sweater that has a beautiful lace pattern. On the bottom is 2" of garter stitch and bind off. For the life of me, I can't think.... does it look better to bind off on the wrong side (purl side of the pattern) or with the right side facing? I do this all the time and there IS a difference... which way do I like better? I can't remember. And... for this pattern, the bind off should NOT be showing. HELP!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

When I bind off on the right side, it shows. I would say bind off on the wrong side. Bind off a few stitches and see what you think. If you don't like it, tink back.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, Cindy. I just realized that after I bind off the body I will then knit the sleeves which are done circularly. I will HAVE to bind off on right side there since all will be knit on right side. I think you are right... bind off on WS LOOKS better, shows less, but in this case I might be stuck. Thanks for your input and thanks for not laughing at me. (out loud, anyways) I can do complicated lace without a hitch, but this garter stitch question... REALLY?! SHEESH!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> My brain is totally fried. I cannot think. I am knitting a sweater that has a beautiful lace pattern. On the bottom is 2" of garter stitch and bind off. For the life of me, I can't think.... does it look better to bind off on the wrong side (purl side of the pattern) or with the right side facing? I do this all the time and there IS a difference... which way do I like better? I can't remember. And... for this pattern, the bind off should NOT be showing. HELP!


Never hesitate to ask a question, we all have those kind of days. I always wanted to make that sweater (is it a free online pattern, now I can't think of the name of it), but never got to make it and now my knitting is so limited. What yarn are you using?


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

that is a beautiful sweater :thumbup: and remember we all learn from questions :thumbup:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely sweater. Never feel bad about asking any question on here.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

The sweater is called February Lady Sweater and is free... you can google it or look it up on Ravelry. I am using some (cheap) acrylic because I wasn't sure about the pattern AND it is a gift for a non-handwasher. The pattern is WONDERFUL and I highly recommend it. It is a top down, my favorite and the pattern is well-written, easy to understand and the gull stitch looks better in person than in the photo. My only regret is that I did not take the author's advice and use a yarn with a little (verigation, heathering, etc.) oomph instead of a solid color. The garter stitch looks, well, garter-stitchy. I just don't like plain garter in a solid color, I guess. I will post a photo when finished.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I have made this sweater a few times, cap sleeve, short sleeves and long sleeves. Always get lots of compliments. You will love the finished product.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> The sweater is called February Lady Sweater and is free... you can google it or look it up on Ravelry. I am using some (cheap) acrylic because I wasn't sure about the pattern AND it is a gift for a non-handwasher. The pattern is WONDERFUL and I highly recommend it. It is a top down, my favorite and the pattern is well-written, easy to understand and the gull stitch looks better in person than in the photo. My only regret is that I did not take the author's advice and use a yarn with a little (verigation, heathering, etc.) oomph instead of a solid color. The garter stitch looks, well, garter-stitchy. I just don't like plain garter in a solid color, I guess. I will post a photo when finished.


Thanks for reminding me of the name of the sweater. Hopefully one day I will be able to try to knit again and give it a go. I have made many top down sweaters. Once I made one I didn't want to make anything that had to be sewn together. I have a closet full of sweaters I made in the past, until I sustained this injury which has prevented me from knitting. I will keep it in mind should I be able to try to make the sweater to not use a solid color.
Would love to see a picture when you finish it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I cast off on the wrongside.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Personally, I think that the plain stitches make the lacy part really stand out and draw the eyes to the fancy stitching on the rest of the sweater.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> The sweater is called February Lady Sweater and is free... you can google it or look it up on Ravelry. I am using some (cheap) acrylic because I wasn't sure about the pattern AND it is a gift for a non-handwasher. The pattern is WONDERFUL and I highly recommend it. It is a top down, my favorite and the pattern is well-written, easy to understand and the gull stitch looks better in person than in the photo. My only regret is that I did not take the author's advice and use a yarn with a little (verigation, heathering, etc.) oomph instead of a solid color. The garter stitch looks, well, garter-stitchy. I just don't like plain garter in a solid color, I guess. I will post a photo when finished.


I just finished the FLS last month -- several people in a knitting group made it. I bound off on the right side, but used this bind-off:

* K2 tog through back loop
Place stitch back on left needle. 
Continue to end.

I applied I-cord up the front and neck edges.

Here's the link for my sweater although I don't think the bind-off shows clearly.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70756-1.html#1287489


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is generally a matter of preference. Let me tell you mine and why. The bind off will pull towards the side it is bound off from. If you bind off from the wrong side the bind off will pull that way rather than away. Towards the body, or away? A hip length sweater will pull the eye away from the hip if you bind off on the wrong side..but if you bind off on the right side..that bound off edge is going to scream.."HIPS, HERE WE ARE, COME LOOK AT US". Same with a neckline, do you want the attention drawn TO the neckline or away? AT age 21 you might want the attention drawn to the neckline...middle age...uh, not so much!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you sweater came out beautiful, thanks for posting the link to the picture.



Colorado knits said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > The sweater is called February Lady Sweater and is free... you can google it or look it up on Ravelry. I am using some (cheap) acrylic because I wasn't sure about the pattern AND it is a gift for a non-handwasher. The pattern is WONDERFUL and I highly recommend it. It is a top down, my favorite and the pattern is well-written, easy to understand and the gull stitch looks better in person than in the photo. My only regret is that I did not take the author's advice and use a yarn with a little (verigation, heathering, etc.) oomph instead of a solid color. The garter stitch looks, well, garter-stitchy. I just don't like plain garter in a solid color, I guess. I will post a photo when finished.
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> you sweater came out beautiful, thanks for posting the link to the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, your sweater came out beautiful! I wish I would have seen your post BEFORE I bound off, but have copied your notes to put with my copy of the pattern. I DO plan on doin another and will copy your I-cord since I plan to do "something" to add to the neckline anyways. Thanks for your help


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you, everyone for your help with this one. I DID bind off on the wrong side and it was RIGHT! Nice talking to you today courier. I see that bound off on the WS does cause the fabric to pull inward instead of outward. I'm not speaking on behalf of Aunt Barb,(for whom the sweater is being made) but since she is over 50, we will use the "don't draw attention TO the hips" rule. I have enclosed a photo of the bind off and I am happy with it... till next time when I "copy" mombr4's technique. Thank you all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> My brain is totally fried. I cannot think. I am knitting a sweater that has a beautiful lace pattern. On the bottom is 2" of garter stitch and bind off. For the life of me, I can't think.... does it look better to bind off on the wrong side (purl side of the pattern) or with the right side facing? I do this all the time and there IS a difference... which way do I like better? I can't remember. And... for this pattern, the bind off should NOT be showing. HELP!


Try it one way for a few sts, and if you don't like it, tink it back and try the other way! That's what I always end up doing because I can never remember which way is which. But I know when I see it... :wink:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Did you know you have a mistake in your lace pattern, about 4 repeats up from the bottom? Maybe you don't care, but it's not that far to rip back and re-knit...

(Sorry if I've just ruined your day...)


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I can tell you your brain wasn't fried when you knitted that sweater. Wow! Pretty darned gorgeous!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Did you know you have a mistake in your lace pattern, about 4 repeats up from the bottom? Maybe you don't care, but it's not that far to rip back and re-knit...
> 
> (Sorry if I've just ruined your day...)


You ALMOST ruined my day, but if it's the bit to the right about four rows up, it's not a mistake (thank goodness) it is simply that it is not lying flat. Just a lump. Since I was only trying to show the bind off, I did not take the time to straighten out the rest at all for the photo op. I have checked and re-checked and no mistake... WHEW. Also, the repeat is 7 stitches and I used markers. I would have noticed if something was amiss before the next row.  Yup... learned THAT lesson the hard way... always place stitch markers at every repeat. That way it is obvious on that row or next when something doesn't add up as it should.

I'm glad I am not the only one that cannot remember... It really does make a difference but patterns usually say "bind off after row 24" or "do six repeats and bind off", etc... just couldn't remember.......


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't tried this so maybe my brain is fried tonight too, but on your circular sleeves, can you not turn them wrong side out when you get to the bind-off row and still bind them off on the wrong side?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you, everyone for your help with this one. I DID bind off on the wrong side and it was RIGHT! Nice talking to you today courier. I see that bound off on the WS does cause the fabric to pull inward instead of outward. I'm not speaking on behalf of Aunt Barb,(for whom the sweater is being made) but since she is over 50, we will use the "don't draw attention TO the hips" rule. I have enclosed a photo of the bind off and I am happy with it... till next time when I "copy" mombr4's technique. Thank you all.


Beautiful color and knitting! Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

the bind-off looks great. I sure like the idea of the I-cord around the front and neck. I'm the same way about the cast-on. I am left handed, but like to do the long tail cast-on on my right hand.... then knit the first row for the right side... It is a more noticeable cast-on but makes a pretty bottom, IMHO.... Sure do like Couriers' take on the way the bind-off pulls toward the way it is done... I can almost remember that.....


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I just realized that after I bind off the body I will then knit the sleeves which are done circularly. I will HAVE to bind off on right side there since all will be knit on right side. I think you are right... bind off on WS LOOKS better, shows less, but in this case I might be stuck. Thanks for your input and thanks for not laughing at me. (out loud, anyways) I can do complicated lace without a hitch, but this garter stitch question... REALLY?! SHEESH!


You do not HAVE to bind off on the right side for those circular sleeves. When you get to the bind off row, turn your work around and work that one row back to bind off. You can then use your yarn tail to meld the first and last stitches.

When you turn your work around, you will be working on the far side of the circle instead of the nearer side.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> My brain is totally fried. I cannot think. I am knitting a sweater that has a beautiful lace pattern. On the bottom is 2" of garter stitch and bind off. For the life of me, I can't think.... does it look better to bind off on the wrong side (purl side of the pattern) or with the right side facing? I do this all the time and there IS a difference... which way do I like better? I can't remember. And... for this pattern, the bind off should NOT be showing. HELP!


Love the pattern! downloaded it, looking for yarn & needles as I type!!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a beautiful sweater. I must add this to my "to-do" list.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

There are so many good tips on this thread that I am saving it.
Thank you, everybody!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I never realized there was a difference if you bind off RS or WS! I've only made scarves, shawls and blankets and I always bind off on RS. I'll try WS next time. So much to learn, so little time.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

do show us a picture when you're done, it looks great in the pattern picture.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who has "Brain Fad." LOL


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> My brain is totally fried. I cannot think. I am knitting a sweater that has a beautiful lace pattern. On the bottom is 2" of garter stitch and bind off. For the life of me, I can't think.... does it look better to bind off on the wrong side (purl side of the pattern) or with the right side facing? I do this all the time and there IS a difference... which way do I like better? I can't remember. And... for this pattern, the bind off should NOT be showing. HELP!


I just did a bind off on a baby sweater following 3 rows of garter stitch. I did a bind off on the wrong side, making it look like one more ridge of garter. I bound off in the traditional (knit)_ way. I mention this only because sometimes I prefer to purl a bind off.

If you don't want you bind off to show after rows of garter bind off on the wrong side using a knit stitch.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> This is generally a matter of preference. Let me tell you mine and why. The bind off will pull towards the side it is bound off from. If you bind off from the wrong side the bind off will pull that way rather than away. Towards the body, or away? A hip length sweater will pull the eye away from the hip if you bind off on the wrong side..but if you bind off on the right side..that bound off edge is going to scream.."HIPS, HERE WE ARE, COME LOOK AT US". Same with a neckline, do you want the attention drawn TO the neckline or away? AT age 21 you might want the attention drawn to the neckline...middle age...uh, not so much!


Thanks for the tip. I definitely need the attention away from the hips.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

This is on my "to do" list. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Such gorgeous knitting. I could tell it was just that the sweater wasn't flat and no errors!!! Beautiful job and such a pretty sweater. Isn't it wonderful all the great tips you got about binding off, and we can all benefit from your question.
Thank you for asking it.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

This sweater is gorgeous! My daughter JUST completed it....she said she had to closely track the pattern to get it right. I admire your skill level!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> The sweater is called February Lady Sweater and is free... you can google it or look it up on Ravelry. I am using some (cheap) acrylic because I wasn't sure about the pattern AND it is a gift for a non-handwasher. The pattern is WONDERFUL and I highly recommend it. It is a top down, my favorite and the pattern is well-written, easy to understand and the gull stitch looks better in person than in the photo. My only regret is that I did not take the author's advice and use a yarn with a little (verigation, heathering, etc.) oomph instead of a solid color. The garter stitch looks, well, garter-stitchy. I just don't like plain garter in a solid color, I guess. I will post a photo when finished.


And there is an entire page of comments and modifications available by clicking the "wiki" tab at the top of the Ravelry page for this sweater. Thanks for sharing the link!! Really like what you've shown us so far, and can't wait to see the finished product. Great job!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just bound off sleeves in 1x1 rib pattern and it doesn't pull in either direction (for obvious reasons). Can you bind off straight knitting the same way or will it look puckered?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Cindy. I just realized that after I bind off the body I will then knit the sleeves which are done circularly. I will HAVE to bind off on right side there since all will be knit on right side. I think you are right... bind off on WS LOOKS better, shows less, but in this case I might be stuck. Thanks for your input and thanks for not laughing at me. (out loud, anyways) I can do complicated lace without a hitch, but this garter stitch question... REALLY?! SHEESH!
> ...


Thank you for this suggestion.... I was thinking about doing that, trying to picture it.... I am sure I will see it when I get there. Thanks.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing as Chrshnsen...you can do a WS bind-off on circulars. Just turn (or wrap & turn) on the last row, or a few rows from the end since it's just garter stitch. When you turn the material, you'll be working on the wrong side.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > My brain is totally fried. I cannot think. I am knitting a sweater that has a beautiful lace pattern. On the bottom is 2" of garter stitch and bind off. For the life of me, I can't think.... does it look better to bind off on the wrong side (purl side of the pattern) or with the right side facing? I do this all the time and there IS a difference... which way do I like better? I can't remember. And... for this pattern, the bind off should NOT be showing. HELP!
> ...


You are absolutley right. That IS what I did and the bind off doesn't show at all... just looks like another row of GS. Thank you.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for your question. You asked something that is for an issue that I have not dealt with yet. Good to know this in advance.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. Where can I find the pattern?

What about knitting your sleeves on the circular needle, then turn your knitting inside out? I'm using my (brain?) here, I have absolutely no idea if this is possible. lol.

Or revert to dpns after you have the sleeve knit and bind off, no wait ... you don't have a seam. Oops


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Would love to see your finished product.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have always been confused over right and wrong sides when knitting all knit rows.Thanks for the information.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! I've learned so much from this! I didn't know there was a difference so now I know. Here is my question: when you are looking at the right side of the work and bind off, you are binding off on the right side, correct? And to put i-cord up up the front and neck edges do you pick up stitches and add that after it is completed? It really looks wonderful!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice sweater pattern Amy...what color did you choose?...Do post pictures when done.

LOL I can relate on fried brain lol.
The harder knitting/ crocheting I can do for the most part..it is the easier parts that stump me too lol.

Until I see doctor this Thursday...I can only knit a little at a time...grrrrr...


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

looks like the green sweater has a few rows of garter on the sleeves so if you end with a purl the bind off can be WS. Hard to think without the needles in my hands.


----------



## transplant (Apr 9, 2012)

This is a fabulous tip for those of us that do not want to draw attention to necks! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater... can't wait to see yours. 

I'm glad you had to ask a question... if not, I would never have learned of this sweater, and the suggestions regarding the bind off.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I was reading some of the comments on Ravelry and someone mentioned they thought the neckline was a littl too stretchy. Really like the pattern and am thinking about making it. Would a cable cast on work for the neckline?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i would bind off on wrong side..it will tilt towards the inside and be hidden more.


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

If you have to bind off on the right side, I do a purl bind off - then it looks like it was bound off from the wrong side.


----------



## pegmullen (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice pattern. Is it available some where?


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

Love the pattern. Just finished making the February baby hat X2 for twins.


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I just realized that after I bind off the body I will then knit the sleeves which are done circularly. I will HAVE to bind off on right side there since all will be knit on right side. I think you are right... bind off on WS LOOKS better, shows less, but in this case I might be stuck. Thanks for your input and thanks for not laughing at me. (out loud, anyways) I can do complicated lace without a hitch, but this garter stitch question... REALLY?! SHEESH!


An absolutely beautiful pattern--I love the color, my favorite!


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

I love this sweater and am getting ready to make myself one. I made it for my sister last year, it was the first sweater I've made, and soooo easy! Good luck, I'm going to try the wrong side bind off this time too. Can't wait to see your s when done!


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for asking the question and stimulating such an informative thread. I love the sweater and am going to put it among "favorites" for a someday project.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love this pattern. Who will be lucky enough to wear your beautiful creation??


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

This pattern is not difficult, just have to pay attention when doing lace repeats - ie don't get too involved with the TV like I did several times EZ's patterns are noted for simplicity and this was developed off of her Feb Baby Sweater pattern. This was the first time I did sleeves in the round. Got it all done and looked good until a friend tried it on and I realized one sleeve was shorter than the other. Due to construciton, I had to frog clear back to the yoke. It was a bear to frog. When I redid, I added the sts on each side and knit both flat at the same time and seamed. Will do this from now on, but a personal preference. Thanks for the tips on the bind offs. Will add to my pattern for next one. This is a great present and want to do several in various yarns for myself. For those who consider it a challenge, jump in, you will enjoy it. Juli


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## nana618 (Jul 8, 2011)

This question has started a great thread. I have been wanting to make this sweater using DK yarn. I'm going to check the Wiki link for tips to use DK. I've seen on Ravelry some projects using DK. I don't like the YO increases used in the garter stitch section and I will change that for sure.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Pretty sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Very pretty - I've bookmarked it for another "to do". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

If you want to make garter stitch look more 'special' - just knit into the back of every stitch - the difference is amazing!


----------



## marypam (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Amy, I know the feeling, but if it helps, I have always done my bind off on the right side, but, I think it is a matter of choice, but if the pattern states it is to be on the wrong side, then I would do that. Hope this helps, Pam, Devon UK.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I cast [bind] off purlwise on the right side and knitwise on the wrohg side.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been knitting for over 40 years and consider myself to be a good knitter, but it has never occurred to me to even question on which side to bind off! Thank you for asking, because I learned a lot today and my knitting will be neater and more professional looking as a result. BTW, I think the pattern is a very nice one and have bookmarked it for future projects!

This thread is an example of Knitting Paradise at it's finest! ♥


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Simply, i would follow the instructions of the pattern and bind off as the designer has instructed. If the last row knitted before the bind off row begins is on the wrong side, then I would bind off on the right side. (I think most patterns end on the wrong side, for the most part, which means that normally, the bind off would be on the right side.....)


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

As there are many cast-ons, there are various bind-offs. Check out the various types, practice and see which one you like best. 

I knit one stitch and purl the next with passovers. This makes a very nice edge to go with the cable cast-on I use.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe it is called February Lady.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe it is called February Lady.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I just realized that after I bind off the body I will then knit the sleeves which are done circularly. I will HAVE to bind off on right side there since all will be knit on right side. I think you are right... bind off on WS LOOKS better, shows less, but in this case I might be stuck. Thanks for your input and thanks for not laughing at me. (out loud, anyways) I can do complicated lace without a hitch, but this garter stitch question... REALLY?! SHEESH!


I don't see why you couldn't bind off those sleeves purlwise when you come to the purl row of the circular sleeve knitting. You'll remember that when you knit garter in the round you have to purl every other row. ;-)


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Why not take the easy way out? Work a few stitches in different modes and see which appeals to you. They'll undo easily.


AmyKnits said:


> My brain is totally fried. I cannot think. I am knitting a sweater that has a beautiful lace pattern. On the bottom is 2" of garter stitch and bind off. For the life of me, I can't think.... does it look better to bind off on the wrong side (purl side of the pattern) or with the right side facing? I do this all the time and there IS a difference... which way do I like better? I can't remember. And... for this pattern, the bind off should NOT be showing. HELP!


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I just realized that after I bind off the body I will then knit the sleeves which are done circularly. I will HAVE to bind off on right side there since all will be knit on right side. I think you are right... bind off on WS LOOKS better, shows less, but in this case I might be stuck. Thanks for your input and thanks for not laughing at me. (out loud, anyways) I can do complicated lace without a hitch, but this garter stitch question... REALLY?! SHEESH!


No, you are not stuck. Bind-off on a purl row.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

bonster said:


> I never realized there was a difference if you bind off RS or WS! I've only made scarves, shawls and blankets and I always bind off on RS. I'll try WS next time. So much to learn, so little time.


I am with you on this! I thought i knew a lot about needle crafts, but find more and more i don't know every day here. :thumbup:

Amyknits, I love the light blue color you are using! I have a lot of it in my wardrobe. Your work so far looks wonderful. 
Keep asking questions everyone, so i can learn more!!!!
THANK YOU


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

I have just discovered the "sewn bind off" and this is done with a darning needle. It is very easy and looks great! Instead of me trying to give instructions you can Google it.

Love the sweater. I have such a problem trying to "guess" the size I need to make. The last top down sweater I made ..well..

Good luck.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

I have just discovered the "sewn bind off" and this is done with a darning needle. It is very easy and looks great! Instead of me trying to give instructions you can Google it.

Love the sweater. I have such a problem trying to "guess" the size I need to make. The last top down sweater I made ..well..

Good luck. Sorry, I have sent this twice and do not know how to delete the second message.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

When you finish the sweater make sure you post a pic. It is so cute. I am anxious to see it. What color are you doing it in. It looks perfect for spring.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. I am just so happy to finish, I really didn't think about right or wrong side. Thanks, all, for the suggestions.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I just realized that after I bind off the body I will then knit the sleeves which are done circularly. I will HAVE to bind off on right side there since all will be knit on right side. I think you are right... bind off on WS LOOKS better, shows less, but in this case I might be stuck. Thanks for your input and thanks for not laughing at me. (out loud, anyways) I can do complicated lace without a hitch, but this garter stitch question... REALLY?! SHEESH!


I am glad you asked the question. I am doing the same sweater and I am not that far along. I have about 10 inches of the lace done - have frogged it more times than I care to remember. Thanks heavens you lovely people here told me about lifelines. Did you have any problem with picking up the sleeve stitches? I am wondering if that will leave a hole?
Dot
PS Just to tell you the Icord looks great. I am going to use it on a baby sweater I am knitting and wondered how it would look on the FLS! You do great work. Yours is a much better color than I chose - I will have to knit it again in a prettier color.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I just realized that after I bind off the body I will then knit the sleeves which are done circularly. I will HAVE to bind off on right side there since all will be knit on right side. I think you are right... bind off on WS LOOKS better, shows less, but in this case I might be stuck. Thanks for your input and thanks for not laughing at me. (out loud, anyways) I can do complicated lace without a hitch, but this garter stitch question... REALLY?! SHEESH!


That sweater is beautiful and you're right. No bind off shows here!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you, everyone for your help with this one. I DID bind off on the wrong side and it was RIGHT! Nice talking to you today courier. I see that bound off on the WS does cause the fabric to pull inward instead of outward. I'm not speaking on behalf of Aunt Barb,(for whom the sweater is being made) but since she is over 50, we will use the "don't draw attention TO the hips" rule. I have enclosed a photo of the bind off and I am happy with it... till next time when I "copy" mombr4's technique. Thank you all.


It looks great in this picture! Good job!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

If you want to bind off on the wrong side in the body, and want the knit-in-the-round sleeves to match, bind off using purl stitches instead of knit. It will look the same.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You ALMOST ruined my day, but if it's the bit to the right about four rows up, it's not a mistake (thank goodness) it is simply that it is not lying flat. Just a lump.


No, hon... I'm afraid it's not the lump. About 15 rows above the final garter rows you have worked an extra row (plus the purl row after it, so two rows) of the lace pattern. The mistake is all the way across the work-- two entire rows. If you spread the piece out and analyze it you will see it.

If it doesn't bother you, just leave it. Or you can rip back and fix it. It's not that far up and won't cause you that much extra knitting time.

I'd fix it, if it was me and it was that close to the bottom.

So sorry... :-( but it's not the end of the world!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

what a nice pattern and colour


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> I cast [bind] off purlwise on the right side and knitwise on the wrohg side.


Why? How does this make a difference?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Never hesitate to ask a question, we all have those kind of days. I always wanted to make that sweater (is it a free online pattern, now I can't think of the name of it), but never got to make it and now my knitting is so limited. What yarn are you using?


February Ladies' Sweater

or February Lady Sweater


----------



## RaRa (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! It is so pretty!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

ylostn said:


> I have just discovered the "sewn bind off" and this is done with a darning needle. It is very easy and looks great! Instead of me trying to give instructions you can Google it.
> 
> Love the sweater. I have such a problem trying to "guess" the size I need to make. The last top down sweater I made ..well..
> 
> Good luck.


I've never heard of the sewn bind off. I did google it and it sure looks easy. Going to try this from now on. Always learning something new on KP. Thanks.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Another option is to bind off on the right side purl-wise. If you bind off in knit the edge tilts differently than if you bind off in purl. If you bind off in rib the bind off sits on the top and doesn't tilt either way. Try a few stitches and if you like them continue...if not tink back those few and try it purlwise.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I love the sweater and have added it to my list of things to knit.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

That is a beautiful pattern! Will you post when you get it done? Hope so!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Cindy. I just realized that after I bind off the body I will then knit the sleeves which are done circularly. I will HAVE to bind off on right side there since all will be knit on right side. I think you are right... bind off on WS LOOKS better, shows less, but in this case I might be stuck. Thanks for your input and thanks for not laughing at me. (out loud, anyways) I can do complicated lace without a hitch, but this garter stitch question... REALLY?! SHEESH!


I won't laugh, if you won't laugh. I didn't realize there was a difference.  I guess that comes from teaching one's self to knit. You do it your way until you find out there is a better way.


----------



## char17 (Apr 11, 2012)

Happens all the time, forgetfulness. If you finish on RS you will turn to WS and BO in K. If you finish on WS you will turn to RS and BO in P. This will always put another "garter st" looking row finish on the RS.
Goodluck.


----------



## char17 (Apr 11, 2012)

ylostn,
If this sweater has a drawing with measurements just measure yourself in the same places the drawing has measurements marked and find the size that will fit you. Need more length, add after botton/ribbing. Same with sleeves, add above the bottom edge/ribbing. 
If your gauge is 8 rows = 1" for example and you need 3/4" more length you will add 6 rows. Gauge is 6 sts = 1" and you need 1" wider add sts in center of sweater and remember to add them to any coller,trim or facing front and back. Hope this helps.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

OOH! I love it. What yarn did they use?
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I just recently started binding off on the wrong side. Did it accidentally on something cause I was running low on yarn. Decided after that that I liked the look better.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i think i would say the wrong side just my input...love that sweater i have wanted to make it forever for myself but something comes up for someone else! Good luck & thats how we learn from asking...I was wondering about how long it took you to make?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

hgayle said:


> I was reading some of the comments on Ravelry and someone mentioned they thought the neckline was a littl too stretchy. Really like the pattern and am thinking about making it. Would a cable cast on work for the neckline?


The neckline IS big and boxy shaped. I am planning on either picking up and knitting a ribbing around the collar or (more likely) doing a 1-2 row crochet. I WISH I would have seen the i-cord trim another KP'er posted on I think page one or two of this thread. It is the cat's meow!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > You ALMOST ruined my day, but if it's the bit to the right about four rows up, it's not a mistake (thank goodness) it is simply that it is not lying flat. Just a lump.
> ...


I would take the whole thing out, I can't stand a mistake. I've looked and looked and looked and I can't find it......


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > You ALMOST ruined my day, but if it's the bit to the right about four rows up, it's not a mistake (thank goodness) it is simply that it is not lying flat. Just a lump.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, but since we can't see the whole sweater, I didn't know if that was part of the pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Somebody has to have better eyes than me. I can't find a mistake. Hope there isn't one.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would bind off on the wrong side as you seem to like the way it looks better. ok with the sleeves, could you not bind them off on the wrong side even if they are on circulars? Perhaps using a dpn to bind off from the wrong side - work from the inside of the sleeve instead of the outside.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Amyknits, I was with you on the first post with this; how it was 
placed on the surface. This is a horrible attempt to circle the row to which I think she's referring? It took me forever to see it...?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Your sweater looks lovely. I really like the colour you used. I also like top down knitting now as there is less sewing up to do.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Amyknits, I was with you on the first post with this; how it was
> placed on the surface. This is a horrible attempt to circle the row to which I think she's referring? It took me forever to see it...?


Oh, thank you so much for pointing this out to me... I thought I would go mad. Well, since I couldn't find it myself, I will leave it.... the rows line up, the holes line up and I will call it my "signature". Sheesh!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> lvchocl8nknitting said:
> 
> 
> > Amyknits, I was with you on the first post with this; how it was
> ...


Your sweater looks beautiful.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Oh, thank you so much for pointing this out to me... I thought I would go mad. Well, since I couldn't find it myself, I will leave it.... the rows line up, the holes line up and I will call it my "signature". Sheesh!


It was so hard to find, I'm sure you need have no worries! It's perfect to me! I looked and looked...and looked. I wouldn't even think of "tinking" this one!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, thank you so much for pointing this out to me... I thought I would go mad. Well, since I couldn't find it myself, I will leave it.... the rows line up, the holes line up and I will call it my "signature". Sheesh!
> ...


Thank you. It will be our little secret! giggle, giggle, well and HOW MANY million people who also have access to the web. lol


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

It is my understanding that the Amish always put an intentional mistake in a "handknit'. Has anyone else heard of this? If so, you are keeping the tradition alive... BTW, I love how much I learn from eveyone here...and...now I have to move that pattern off the laptop (it's been hanging out there for long enough) and onto some needles, someday  Thanks, all.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

KarenJo said:


> It is my understanding that the Amish always put an intentional mistake in a "handknit'. Has anyone else heard of this? If so, you are keeping the tradition alive... BTW, I love how much I learn from eveyone here...and...now I have to move that pattern off the laptop (it's been hanging out there for long enough) and onto some needles, someday  Thanks, all.


I've heard that about the Navajo weavers, too.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Yup. That is it.... knew that all along and was PLANNING it... bonus that someone saw it and knew my Navajo ways so they could recognize what I was doing. Yeah, that is my story and I am stickin to it. KarenJo, I would recommend printing this and working this one. It is a wonderful pattern and would be flattering to anyone. You could modify it endlessly by changing stitches, trim, even adding waist shaping... virtually anything goes. I just knit one sleeve and the way it is done is the best I've seen (done) yet on a top down. The underarm is seamless and there is absolutley NO hole to close up. Amazing. I almost NEVER knit the same pattern twice, but I know I will be making another FLS. Might do the Navajo trick in another spot next one, though! lol


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Your question was good. I like your sweater, I might try it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> When I bind off on the right side, it shows. I would say bind off on the wrong side. Bind off a few stitches and see what you think. If you don't like it, tink back.


You can bind off on the right side, but with purl instead of knit.


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

When you are ready to bind off on the sleeves, which are in
the "round", just go back, in other words turn it, so you are working on the wrong side and bind off. This is just
one line/round, and it should look the same as the body.
Tack the thread/yarn in place. All done. - Just a suggestion.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## char17 (Apr 11, 2012)

KarenJo said:


> It is my understanding that the Amish always put an intentional mistake in a "handknit'. Has anyone else heard of this? If so, you are keeping the tradition alive... BTW, I love how much I learn from eveyone here...and...now I have to move that pattern off the laptop (it's been hanging out there for long enough) and onto some needles, someday  Thanks, all.


I always leave 1 mistake in my project but it is up to the customer/receiver to find it. That way they know it's handmade.


----------



## char17 (Apr 11, 2012)

I think it is in the 2nd picture. Check the 3rd column of straight knits (k) and the 3rd patt. up. It looks like you have 4 sts instead of 2 so that would be 2 extra rows worked. But you could leave it as your "signature" mistake.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> mac.worrall said:
> 
> 
> > I cast [bind] off purlwise on the right side and knitwise on the wrohg side.
> ...


Try it and see-the loops lie to the back and the edge is neater.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


It is row 15 and 16 after the garter st band...

There are two pattern rows in that stitch, with plain purl rows after each... so you work:
pattern row A
purl
pattern row B
purl

and then just keep repeating those 4 rows. What you did was work pattern row A (and then the purl row) twice before working pattern row B. If you look closely you can see that extra two rows in there.

I was thinking it was the end of the sweater that you could just rip back to, but with your bigger photos I can see it's at the beginning of the piece, which is TOO MUCH to rip back. So it's a good thing it doesn't stand out to your eye... It does to me, was the first thing I noticed, but then I'm used to looking at a lot of lace. Since you had pages and pages of comments where no one could see it, I'd say it's safe to say it won't be a big deal to leave it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> The sweater is called February Lady Sweater and is free... you can google it or look it up on Ravelry. I am using some (cheap) acrylic because I wasn't sure about the pattern AND it is a gift for a non-handwasher. The pattern is WONDERFUL and I highly recommend it. It is a top down, my favorite and the pattern is well-written, easy to understand and the gull stitch looks better in person than in the photo. My only regret is that I did not take the author's advice and use a yarn with a little (verigation, heathering, etc.) oomph instead of a solid color. The garter stitch looks, well, garter-stitchy. I just don't like plain garter in a solid color, I guess. I will post a photo when finished.


Oh, that's gorgeous and I know I have just the yarn in the stash for it, somewhere <G>.


----------

